

IBM drops patent bomb on Priceline.com - linker3000
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/02/10/ibm_sues_priceline/

======
venomsnake
> The patents span 10 years, starting in 1999. They cover a setting up a user
> account with single-sign-on in a federate computing environment; a way to
> present applications as an interactive service; a method for presenting
> advertising as an interactive service; and a way to preserve state
> information between a client and server.

So any half an hour of drunken developer's work is patentable?

------
eveningcoffee
So IBM has started to lay off its engineers to become a patent troll?

